# Inhaling Dust



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I was stupid last night and sanded some putty seams on my model last night without a mask. I think I inhaled some of it, but I'm not sure. I didn't see any dust flying around. However, now the back of my throat is dry and feels funny. Is this a major problem? Or should I just be more careful next time, and wear a mask?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I never wear a mask, I just keep a fan blowing. *shrug*

Have a drink of water.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

For the most part, I do the same thing as John - I don't wear a mask, but do almost always have a fan going. Wet sanding is another option to look at doing. If I've got to do some major sanding that'll kick up a lot of dust and can't be done as wet sanding, I'll definitely put on a dust mask.

My suggestion is to just watch it and see what happens w/it. It might be allergies or something else related to an upper respiratory ailment. I get sinus related upper respiratory infections all the time and that's one of the initial signs for which I keep a watchful eye.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

It only made you stronger.
Sorry, gotta go.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Not serious unless you're sanding the stuff everyday, but, I would advise
a mask from now on for future sanding. Happy modeling!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks guys. I figured I was probably over reacting, but I didn't know if the particles I inhaled were toxic and would give me throat cancer or something. 

This is the stuff I used....
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFP28

I just woke up, and my throat is somewhat dried out and sore. I hope I'll be ok. Thanks for the replies. I'll be sanding again today, but I'll do it outside, and with a mask.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> I never wear a mask, I just keep a fan blowing. *shrug*
> 
> Have a drink of water.


We agree again. I don't find the dust kicked up by hand sanding on plastic or resin enough to worry about, as opposed to using a orbital or belt sander on wood where I usually do wear a mask because of all the obvious stuff in the air.

Fiberglasss is another story, I do wear a mask & goggles when working on my big fiberglass UFO Interceptor.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

nah I never really use a mask either but I did recently discover the value of safety goggles while using a dremol... I think I'm still blinking that piece out:freak:


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Just do what Clinton did....don't inhale.


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> nah I never really use a mask either but I did recently discover the value of safety goggles while using a dremol... I think I'm still blinking that piece out:freak:


Oh man... don't talk about Dremels - I had a couple of cutting discs shatter on me recently and almost embed themselves in my head!! Luckily I had safety glasses on.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

You know, I sanded some more today, and this time I wore a mask. However, I didn't notice must dust coming off at all.

But then I got to thinking, it might have been the fumes from the putty, when I was applying it to the model, that had irritated the back of my throat. Now that has me worried. I applyed the putty outside, so I figured it was well ventilated.

Should I be concerned about the putty fumes and my sore throat? What safety precautions do you guys recommend for applying white putty?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Putty fumes are a whole other matter that dust masks cannot cope with. Toluene: 'Known to the state of california to cause cancer'. This is where a fan comes into the mix. 

I keep a 20" box fan in the window right next to the bench, blowing out on high. On a heavy putty/paint day, I have a second 20" fan that flanks me at the door right behind me. That's blowing at me on high. In those cases, I'm working in a whirlwind, but can still smell the the fumes. Ventilation is all about killing the potency.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluene
_Inhalation of toluene fumes can be intoxicating, but in larger doses nausea-inducing. Toluene may enter the human system not only through vapour inhalation from the liquid evaporation, but also following soil contamination events, where human contact with soil, ingestion of contaminated groundwater or soil vapour off-gassing can occur.

The toxicity of toluene can be explained mostly by its metabolism. As toluene has very low water solubility, it cannot exit the body via the normal routes (urine, feces, or sweat).[citation needed] It must be metabolized in order to be excreted. The methyl group of toluene is more easily oxidized by cytochrome P450 than the benzene ring. Therefore, in the metabolism of toluene, 95% is oxidized to become benzyl alcohol.[8] The toxic metabolites are created by the remaining 5% that are oxidized to benzaldehyde and cresols.[9][10] Most of the reactive products are detoxified by conjugation to glutathione but the remainder may severely damage cells.[11]_


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I love the smell of toluene in the morning! 

"Known to the state of California to cause cancer or reproductive harm." Yeah, those Proposition 65 warnings are a hoot. Like California is the only place where the stuff causes cancer?

I've never been overly concerned about the possible harmful effects of inhaling or ingesting glues, paints, solvents, airborne particles, etc. Just use a little common sense, make sure the area is well ventilated, and don't clean paintbrushes with your tongue.

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.sneedco.com/Fields.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]



John P said:


> I never wear a mask, I just keep a fan blowing. *shrug*
> 
> Have a drink of water.


_*WATER??*_ I never touch the stuff!

It rusts metal, it rots leather,
and you know what fish do in it . . .


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

a cautionary tale:
once upon a time there was a guy that made fiberglass and resin molds and props for movies. he did a lot of work for a lot of movies, but didnt follow proper safety protocols. then one day, this sculptor/pattern-makers lungs just collapsed and he died. he was in his mid 30s.

take it as read that this stuff is harmful, but can be perfectly safe to use if you use safety goggles and either dust masks or a respirator.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Guys who work in body shops often get screwed up lungs from the bondo dust. I noticed over the years that people in dusty enviroments do better if they're smokers. A nice coating of tar protects them. So, smoking can be good for your health.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

even worse is resin dust!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Sorry, gotta go.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

DL Matthys said:


> Pixel
> Use that Squadron White tube up quick as you can.
> 
> Red Bondo spot putty from the tube (not th mixed with catylist type Bondo) is a better performer. I use it mostly to fill in press out pin marks and sink holes. It air drys fast and is easy to spot imperfections during sanding.


Is it good for seams? I never fill in pin marks or sink holes. I've never had a kit where they were visible enough to warrant it.


----------



## ssorrell (Jan 12, 2006)

Try a neti pot -- no joking. I use it for sinuses and allergies, but it works wonders after I've been woodworking or burning leaves, or something, and you have that "aftertaste" in your nose that you can't get rid of. :thumbsup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neti_pot#Jala_neti

http://www.webmd.com/allergies/neti-pots

http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...unt=0&nug=VPD&skuid=sku2629657&id=prod2630220


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

If these things were that bad for you, they wouldn't allow them to be sold. Who'd allow a filler that is designed to be sanded to be sold if the sanded dust it created was deadly? Come on, you have to have some sense of proportion. As long as you don't eat it or snort it, you'll be fine.

Similarly fumes aren't a problem unless you inhale them on an ongoing basis and in large quantity. Common sense levels of ventilation are ample.

Similarly Toluene (and Xylene) are reasonably innocuous in small doses. You'll breathe in more carcinogens on a car trip to the shops. The only time these strong solvent thinners are likely to get to levels that could do you real harm is atomising them in the form of spray painting where sensible people would use a mask if the area isn't well ventilated if only because the smell becomes over powering. You may get a headache which is the first sign. If you get giddy, you should've stopped half an hour ago with the headache. They can also upset your stomach which you'll find out about later. The stronger liquid solvents can also be absorbed through the skin so skin contact is to be avoided. That includes solvent cements. As long as the atmosphere is relatively clean and the concentration levels kept low, there's no problem to be had.

Any form of dust can give you a sore throat or cause your glands to swell under your jaw which in turn feels like a sore throat coming on. Sanding Balsa wood can do that. It's a natural reaction because your body thinks it's being invaded.

Your body can metabolise most substances but there are exceptions. Two pack paints, particularly epoxy based ones are lethal in that what you breath into your lungs you get to keep. A fresh air supply is essential when spray painting with these.

More important is the particulate size. Fibres of a certain size and material like fibreglass glass strands can cause tumour growth because they over stimulate your bodies own immune system. Not many people appreciate that the hairy spores on common ferns are the right size to promote lung problems so walking through heathland at a certain time of year can be an issue.

The upshot is don't panic. Just take sensible precautions when using these things in large quantity. Unless specifically warned about a hazard, none of these substances will do you any harm unless you abuse them.

BTW, water is toxic to the human body if you drink too much of it. It's called hyponatremia so don't overdo your water consumption but don't be frightened to take in small sensible doses either. You'll be fine. Don't let paranoia get the better of you.


----------

